# Christ has prayed for each of his children...



## JM (May 17, 2011)

Elder Silas Durannd, 

“Christ has prayed for each of his children, as he did for Peter, that when Satan has them to sift them as wheat their faith shall not fail. The Lord will try his people as gold and refine them as silver. He will keep them in the fire until the dross is thoroughly removed. He will reprove their rebellious murmurings by the voice of his servants and by his own all-penetrating voice out of the whirlwind; he will show them that they are not less worthy of his love when they see their own corruptions and are covered with shame and self- loathing, than when those corruptions are hidden from their view and they are self-complacently at rest— that his love is not theirs because of any goodness or beauty in them, but that he has loved them in Christ with an everlasting love, having chosen them in him before the foundation of the world, that they should be holy and without blame before him in love. 

When they are tempted to think that now certainly they can hope no longer, because they are so vile and have wandered so far that they can never claim or receive his favor again, he will manifest a way through Christ for their escape. They shall endure to the end through the power of the truth. They shall be kept by the power of God through faith unto salvation, and they shall finally be brought to the shores of everlasting deliverance, to the praise of the riches of his grace. For he is very pitiful and of tender mercy, and his faithfulness cannot fail; and though he speak against his chosen in their backslidings and through their trial, yet does he earnestly remember them still (Jeremiah 31:18-20).” Ye Have Heard Of The Patience of Job « Feileadh Mor


----------

